# serrasalmus collector



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I was lucky enough to hook up with serrasalmus_collector on Saturday afternoon.
He's a very nice guy , we talked for a few hours about his set ups and his plans .
He's a straight up guy, a true hobbyist trying his hand at breeding different 
species of piranha.







and balancing a busy work schedule.
I wish him luck in his projects and plan on visiting again soon .








Pete

I'll post a few pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Another shot


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's the adults.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice pics, and lotsa baby spilos


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

what size tank were those babies in u know?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Sweet! That sure showed all the doubters :laugh:


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

How many spilos? how big of a tank?

Great pics.


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh jeez, it was hard to count.
That was only one tank of babies in the pics.
He also had another tank that probably had about a hundred in it and a third tank that had about 50.

Those fish were certainly busy little beavers


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow - great pics, I wish I owned those tanks


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, look at all those babies!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

sell me some?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

speechless...........


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WOW! I stand corrected.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I want to say thanks for the wonderful words Winkyee&#8230; I am totally speechless&#8230; You photographic abilities are excellent&#8230; I also want to thank you for the information you gave me about Perch and Bluegill&#8230; You definitely got my mind rolling in another direction&#8230;
It was a long hard initiation to this forum, but hopefully I passed&#8230;. Sorry about some of my cocky remarks, I just never thought anyone would post pics and lie about breeding a particular species of fish&#8230; What a total waste of time and energy on their part&#8230;Winkyee has informed me about people being untrue about there breeding&#8230; I think that is a terrible thing for the hobby. You guys can be assured everything I post, and all my pictures are actual&#8230;Looks like I may have luck with Cariba soon&#8230; I got a 2 that appear to be really pregnant, and a male turning pitch black&#8230; I will keep you guy posted, and put it pics if they spawn...	
As for the Geryi project&#8230; Wow!!! I am kind of confused&#8230; Not much information on white water conditions in the Amazon, other than ph 6.5-7.4, and a Carbonate hardness 0.2-0.5 dKH. Any addition whitewater condition would be greatly appreciated&#8230;


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

keep up the good work SC


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Check OPEFE water chemistry.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Good luck with your cariba breeding. I would like to here your experience with them.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice pics. Congrats SC. I believe you now.









Keep us updated.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

wow that is awesome! great work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I am speechless man.Excellent Work.
Congrads!!!!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the kind words... My work with piranha breeding is far from done... I will keep you posted on my othere spawning experiments...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sc was actually telling the truth
that caught me by suprise


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

awesome NICE!!!


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

SC I never doubted you one bit.







just cuz I never saw the post that you were claiming LOL. Congrats though. Keep us all up to date on you progress.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey winkyee.. I have no other way to contact you. But we need to set up another meeting. I got some fish for you to photograph again. I choose to not disclose the fish. But I assure you, you will never forget what you see. So let's hook up ASAP...

You are the photagrapher, and I deal the the cold blooded killers. Come see







the beast.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

that is awesome


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

hays98 said:


> that is awesome


 Yeah last year winkyee agreed to be photographer. He has excellent skills. I just want him to visit, and take some more pics. His next visit will be un-forgetable...









I have so much to show you winkyee.. Find the time, and make that trip across the boarder


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

is it something different??!

Caribe, Piraya?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Try PM next time or email.


----------

